# ICD-9 code for abnormal device check/abnormal threshold test



## Misty Dawn (Feb 1, 2011)

Upon routine device check (epicedial lead placement), it was found that patients LV thresholds are higher than when implanted.  Dr. wants device checks changed to monthly until corrected. Because of the per 90 days a separate sign or symptom is needed to bill separately within the 90 day period. I cannot find an ICD-9 code for abnormal device check/abnormal threshold test.  I would like to use 794.30 because it is the closest ICD 9 code I can find for this situation. Do you think this code is acceptable for this usage?  What ICD-9 code have you used in the past for abnormal checks?  

Thank you in advance for any help or guidence on this.


----------

